# Border Patrol Agent Nicholas J. Ivie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*Nicholas J. Ivie*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 2, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* Arizona
*Incident Date:* 10/2/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent Nicholas Ivie was shot and killed when he and two other agents were ambushed near Bisbee, Arizona, at approximately 1:30 am.

The three agents were on mounted patrol when they responded to investigate a ground sensor that had been triggered by movement in the area. Because of the rocky terrain, the agents dismounted and were hiking into the area when they were suddenly fired upon. Agent Ivie was fatally wounded and one other agents was less severely wounded.

A massive search was initiated but not suspects have been apprehended or identified.

Agent Ivie was assigned to the Bryan A. Terry Border Patrol Station. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Commissioner David Aguilar
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21409-border-patrol-agent-nicholas-j-ivie#ixzz28C10aQiX​


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

RIP Agent Ivie.

I'm wondering if it was a Fast & Furious gun.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is why tying these guys hands is stupid. Let them handle threats appropriately without fear of prosecution.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

R.I.P. Agent Ivie


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Ivie


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------

